# Companion or doggy day care?



## TraceyTracey (Mar 15, 2010)

Ok, so my malt is 9 months old now and has been going to doggy day care since I got her because I work all day.

My thoughts now are do I buy another maltese as a companion or continue with doggy day care.

The cons - Doggy day care is expensive and I have to carry her to and from day care every day which adds quite a lot of time to my already 9 hr working day, I have done this throughout the winter,snow rain etc so I do my best for her and I think hey its a workout... I would drive but she gets car sick... I have tried everything with the car sick issue... thats another story.

Apart from the car sickness she is hassle free and is a sweet girl with a big heart, she is a little sensitive at times but thats ok.

She loves other maltese so I am wondering if I should get another maltese perhaps and keep her at home all day from 8.45 to 13.00 and then from 13.45 to 17.00... with a companion dog in a kitchen... I or my partner would come home and play with them for 45 mins or so.. 

She is quite dependent on me but when I leave her at doggy day care with a sibling she is fine and they run around and have fun.. 

I want to do the right thing.. do I stay with doggy day care that works.. but adds to my finances considerably and my time or buy another malt to ease the finances and the time...........

Thanks :mellow:


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

I might consider only 2-3 days a week for daycare (maybe every other day?). Or even half days, and pick her up at your lunch time to bring home. I think full days, 5 days per week is overkill and it is good for her to spend a few hours by herself every so often. She should be able to entertain herself and function independently for a few hours at a time, IMO. 

BUT, if you really don't want to leave her alone at all, I don't know if adding another Malt just for companionship is the best plan. That's a lot of extra work and money for a pup YOU don't even really want for yourself. If anything, maybe consider getting a kitten. Our cats really entertain Leila and as long as they're introduced young, it shouldn't be an issue. Plus, they are much less work, potty train themselves, and normally can jump out of the reach of the dog if it needs to get away. Just some thoughts


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I never advise getting another dog as companion for your first dog. It often backfires. Beside that, it is not a good idea to leave a new puppy alone with another dog. Puppies are obnoxious. While many adults like playing with them for a while, unsupervised time can be dangerous. A pestering pup can get a nasty response from an adult.
In addition, your new pup needs to learn that it is okay to be alone. Dogs who are constantly left together do not learn being alone is fine. You can never guarantee your dogs will always be together. If one is ill at the vet, the anxiety level from not being comfortable without the other dog can aggravate the situation. The dog left at home may display separation anxiety even when you are home with it. It is not emotionally healthy for a dog to be codependent on another. Every dog needs to learn independence. 
Your new pup will need to have training time, play time, walk time 1 on 1 with you. You will need to take the new pup to obedience class and socialization trips with just the pup. 
If YOU want another dog, then by all means go for it. But your dog would probably me much happier at daycare a few days a week and left home the rest of the time.


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Dora does daycare about 3 days a week (depends on what we have going on at work and at home). Last week she went 3 days in a row and she was SO tired we left her at home Thursday so she could get some rest! I think leaving them during the workday and coming home at lunch to give them some love is perfectly fine.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Some dogs adore being around other dogs, others don't. If *you* want a second dog, perhaps you can find an older puppy and arrange to get it during a vacation time to be with the new dog to train it and observe how the two dogs get along. You probably wouldn't want to leave them alone together for a while, but maybe after some time, it might be okay. I often thought about getting a second dog (if/when I could afford it,) but I think that Nikki does fine being an only dog. She just needs some playtime with other dogs once in a while. 

IMO, if I had to choose between doggie daycare and a second dog, I'd get a second dog, but I'd be very careful to match temperaments, ages, and train both dogs well. But keep in mind, you won't be saving money having two dogs.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Regarding the carsickness .... try just sitting in the car with your baby here and there. Turn the music on, read a book, just sit there. That really helped when Cita was a pup. I'd sit in the car with the dogs every Saturday and Sunday and just read and nap, so that they could get used to it without the car moving.

Good luck! Jules


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I believe a new maltese from a_ reputable_ breeder would be more than any daycare in the long run.... Especially if you want to bring them both to daycare one day.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

There are a thousand wonderful reasons for a getting a second malt. But cutting down on finances is not one of them. Like others had said, maybe cutting down the amount of days of daycare, and the remaining days, have your baby be resting at home, with you popping in like you were saying if you got a second baby.

I work a 4 day week, with one of those days, working at home, and guess what my babies do while I work at home? Sleep . 

I think it is so wonderful how your baby is so socialized with other furbabies, that is really important as well. So good for you 

Since she is so used to going to doggy day care everyday, I would start the decline of her going, slowly, with you checking in on her, to see how she is adjusting to not going everyday.

Perhaps try this on a weekend, leaving her on her own for a little bit, and see how she does.

Just one other thought , your baby is still a little young. It is so much easier, bringing home and training a pup, with an older sibling. I added a new baby when one of mine was 3 years old, and then when one of mine was 10 years old. I'm telling you the puppy stage for the new addition was a breeze or a heck of a lot easier with the older sibling situation. One of the best teachers for a puppy, is a well adjusted older sibling (whose temperment is open to a new addition). Maybe once your little girl gets a little older, your finances change, and you still want a pup and your baby girl still loves and enjoys the company of furbabies, then maybe that would be the perfect time to add an addition.

My Mia and Leo are only a month and a half a part, and I didn't realize how much time and work I was putting into them, because I love them sooooo much. But after reading so many of JMM's post, it dawned on me, that WOW this is quite different then when adding a pup with an older sibling. I'm still having such a blast with both of them, and both share a bond, but are completely bonded to hubby and I, but that does take alot of work (doesn't feel that way, when it's your sole passion, but it is). 

Again, as far as saving on expenses and time by adding a new addition, it will be the complete opposite.

Your baby girl sounds like such a sweetheart and you are doing so good by her. See how she does with scaling down on the doggie day care.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

> I never advise getting another dog as companion for your first dog. It often backfires. Beside that, it is not a good idea to leave a new puppy alone with another dog. Puppies are obnoxious. While many adults like playing with them for a while, unsupervised time can be dangerous. A pestering pup can get a nasty response from an adult.
> In addition, your new pup needs to learn that it is okay to be alone. Dogs who are constantly left together do not learn being alone is fine. You can never guarantee your dogs will always be together. If one is ill at the vet, the anxiety level from not being comfortable without the other dog can aggravate the situation. The dog left at home may display separation anxiety even when you are home with it. It is not emotionally healthy for a dog to be codependent on another. Every dog needs to learn independence.
> Your new pup will need to have training time, play time, walk time 1 on 1 with you. You will need to take the new pup to obedience class and socialization trips with just the pup.
> If YOU want another dog, then by all means go for it. But your dog would probably me much happier at daycare a few days a week and left home the rest of the time.
> __________________


I agree with this :goodpost: but best of luck whatever you decide. We dont get a puppy day care over here so i cant really say much about it.


----------



## TraceyTracey (Mar 15, 2010)

Thank you all so much for your helpful comments 

I will reduce the day care and see how she goes and I will report back. I am going to try her tomorrow. She will do a 3 hour stint and then another 3 hour stint and I will take her for a walk at 8.00 and again at 13.00 which should hopefully tire her out. 

I will put the companion idea on the back burner for now and concentrate on her. Though believe me if I tot up the cost of doggy day care 5 days a week for one year I could buy two maltese from a reputable breeder :faint:. But that aside I would not want her to be on her own for 5 full days and I certainly was not going to leave her home alone whilst being a puppy so it has been worth it. 

Thanks again ladies, this site is great... I love it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Have you thought about getting a sitter to visit her while you are at work?

My sitter comes for 30 minutes a day to let H & D outside to do their business, and then have a run around & play time. You might be able to find someone to walk your little one for 30 minutes or so, per day to tire her out until her humans come home?

Granted mine are older, but I think it helps break up their day, and it allows them some outside time to take care of any business.


----------



## TraceyTracey (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks its a good idea and its something I might have to try during the winter months. 

For the moment either me or my partne will go home and spend some time with her at lunch time.. it will be a bit hectic but it will only be two or three times a week depending on how she takes to it. I will use my bike and class it as some cardio and it should only take me 15 mins to get home and 15 mins to get back, I will class it as some excercise time... win win hey... I say this now haha....... :blush:.


----------

